# Suche leisen Blu Ray Player



## Myar (29. Januar 2011)

Hallöchen!

Wie der Threadtitel schon sagt, bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Blu-Ray Player.
Hauptaugenmerk liegt da auf der Lautstärke.

Schön wäre noch, wenn er DVDs vernünftig hochskaliert, .mkv abspielt, auf daten im Netzwerk zugreifen kann und natürlich BRs abspielt 

Der Player soll meine PS3 ablösen, da die ja beim Abspielen einer BD oder DVD gut 6 mal mehr Strom verbraucht als nen Stand alone Player. Und laut finde ich die Slim auch.

Ich habe mir schon fast den LG BX580 rausgesucht, aber da heißt es bei manchen Amazon Rezensionen, der wäre so laut.
Hat da wer Erfahrungen oder gleich nen Player um die 150 -200€ der leiser ist?

Gruß
Myar


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (30. Januar 2011)

Das mit der Lautsärke ist so ne Sache. Laut Test´s ist der Philips BDP 8000 
gut ausgestattet, und als leise bewertet.
DVD 0,2 und Blu Ray 0,6 Sone. Paradox ist jedoch das die Slim gut hörbar ist,
und mit 0,4 Sone (Blu Ray) getestet ist.
Kauf dir doch einfach den der dich interessiert, und bring ihn zurück (kurze Absprache mit Händler) wenn er dir zu laut ist.
Bei LG gibts paar Modele die externe Festplatten schrotten. Bin mir nicht sicher welche das waren.


----------



## p00nage (30. Januar 2011)

BLU-RAY PLAYER - Ein Vergleich aller aktuellen Blu-ray Player (Blue-ray Player) hier kanst gut nach allem möglichen suchen was du brauchst


----------



## perforierer (31. Januar 2011)

Myar, das mit der Lautstärke ist sicher relativ. Normalerweise sitzt man ja nicht direkt 30 cm vor dem Player!

Bei AreaDVD gibts nen schönen Test. Ich zitiere mal den teil zur Lautstärke:

"Im hinteren Bereich sitzt ein kleiner aktiver Lüfter, der dank sauberem Lauf nur für geringe Geräuschemissionen sorgt, das Laufwerk hingegen schneidet nicht ganz so positiv ab. Auch während der Filmwiedergabe ist ein leises Surren zu hören, ab etwa 1m Sitzabstand ist aber auch hier nichts mehr zu vernehmen."

http://areadvd.de/hardware/2011/lg_bdx580.shtml

Im Thread im Hi-Fi Forum ist der Player eigentlich alles in allem sehr gut bewertet. Vor allem ist er wohl ein Kompatibilitätswunder und WLan ist halt auch klasse. 
Überlege mir auch ihn zu holen, ist ja sehr günstig derzeit.
Bei Amazon bekommt man ihn derzeit - falls einem die Filme gefallen - mit 10 BR Discs sogar für 199 Öhren.


----------



## Myar (7. Februar 2011)

Hallöchen!

Und danke für eure Antworten.

Ich hatte mir den BX580 bestellt, aufgestellt und getestet.

Also ich war ja erstmal begeistert. Er sieht toll aus, hat auch einiges an Anschlüssen.

Per HDMI mit meinem Toshiba 47" Full HD TV verbunden und gestartet.

Schickes Menu. Aber was ist das? Das Wechseln zwischen den Menüpunkten ist total träge. Aber okay, wenn man eine Blu-Ray einlegt, startet die sehr schnell automaisch.
Aber erstmal ins Setup und ein paar Einstellungen vorgenommen.
WiFi funktionierte auf Anhieb und das FW Update lief recht schnell durch.

Was auch immer das brachte. Einen Changelog sucht man vergebens^^

Aber auch nach dem Update war das Menü super träge . .. Java halt ;P
(Ja ja, die PS3 basiert auch auf Java, aber Sony hats richtig gemacht).

Dann ein paar Videos von Kindergeburtstagen von der Netzplatte abgespielt, zusammen mit den Urlaubsfotos und Kinderfotos ein tolles MediaCenter.

Dann wollte ich den USB Anschluss testen. Wenn man ein USB laufwerk anschließt, erkennt der Player dieses und startet auch das Menu mit den Verzeichnissen. eine AVI ausgewählt und angeschaut.

Tja, dann kam der Grund, warum ich ihn heute zurück schicke. Total am Ruckeln das Video. Nach einer Minute hatte ich Kopfschmerzen. Das Video über die PS3 vom selben Stick abgespielt. Alles wunderbar.

Neben den Lüftergeräuschen und dem trägen Menü war das nun das k.o. Kriterium.

Da warte ich doch lieber noch, bis ich mir nen HTPC zusammen bauen kann ...

Also ein Stand alone Blu-Ray Player ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei...

Gruß
Myar


----------



## MerciundDanke (13. Februar 2011)

Myar schrieb:


> ....
> Da warte ich doch lieber noch, bis ich mir nen HTPC zusammen bauen kann ...



Der ist aber dann vom Stromverbrauch wieder über der PS3 oder?..

Was mich glaube ich auch weiter stört daran - wenn man schnell mal einen Film schauen möchte, muss man den erst Hochfahren usw. was auch wiederum gegen einen HTPC spricht.

Also ich denke, dass jede Lösung seine Pro- und Contra-Punkte mit sich bringt.


----------

